# Flushing My Engine Water...???



## BoschMK3 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got to change my engine's coolant flange and I know that when I disconnect the hoses I'm going to spill lots of water. I want to flush the system but idk how to do it. I know there's a valve or something under the radiator to do so. can anyone point me in the right direction perhaps give ma a small how to or a couple of first steps...?


----------

